
Input threads in the X server - JoshTriplett
https://who-t.blogspot.com/2016/09/input-threads-in-x-server.html
======
Longhanks
Note that this will also benefit Wayland when running applications in X
backwards compatibility.

~~~
Jasper_
No it won't. Xwayland does not use SIGIO or threads for input, it gets its
input events directly from the poll loop of the Wayland socket.

